

Build your own Basecamp Breeze in 5 minutes - losvogas
http://sebastian-rupp.com/build-basecamp-breeze/

======
losvogas
Hey! Thanks for your comment. I tried to keep it as simple as possible. I
wanted to show that you don't need any coding or use of API keys to copy the
whole functionality of Basecamp Breeze.

------
seletz
nice article.

But you should really obfuscate things like api keys and mail adresses.

